# Most Sports-Supplements Contain Steroids



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Most Sports-Supplements Contain Steroids Most Sports-Supplements Contain SteroidsThe Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has documented that steroid use among high school athletes has more than doubled in the past two decades. This shows that sports-supplements industry is growing beyond control because teenagers can easily purchase these performance-enhancing supplements through local drugstores and online shops. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

